# Vorlauftemperatur nach der Raumtemperatur regeln



## ms4wago (7 Februar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine externe Heizungssteuerung die ich über Modbus an meine Wago 750-889 angebunden habe. Jetzt würde ich gerne für meine Wandheizung die Vorlauftemperatur in Abhängigkeit vom Master-Raum regeln. Leider ist die Regelungstechnik für mich noch Neuland und wäre daher für ein paar Tipps, welche Bausteine ich benötige, dankbar

Input:
Raumtemperatur Soll
Raumtemperatur IST

Output:
Vorlauftemperatur in °C ( 30-45°C)

Die Außentemperatur will ich dabei nicht berücksichtigen. Später würde ich dies dann auch noch für die Fußbodenheizung in Abhängigkeit von der Badtemperatur umsetzen wollen. Die Untergeordneten Räume sind soweit hydraulisch abgeglichen. Bei Bedarf hätte ich dann noch wo notwendig Stellantriebe integriert

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Faolan (7 Februar 2021)

Hallo Martin,

im Downloadbereich von WAGO findest Du eine HVAC-Lib. Hier sind mehrere Regler enthalten, auch Einzelraumregler. Mit welchen Stellventil willst Du arbeiten? 0-10 V geht direkt am PID-Regler. Für thermische Stellantriebe benötigst Du dann noch einen PWM-Baustein. Alternativ der 2-Punktregler, der würde ohne PWM funktionieren.

Viele Grüße 
Faolan


----------



## Blockmove (7 Februar 2021)

Viel Spass bei der Umsetzung 
Eine Regelung der Vorlauftemperatur nur an Hand eines Führungsraumes funktioniert mit modernen Heizungen selten.
Ein Offset zur witterungsgeführten Regelung ist meist sinnvoller.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Timbo (8 Februar 2021)

Hallo,

wenn du deine Heizung Hydraulisch abgeglichen hast und Stellantriebe für manche räume hinzufügst wird der Hydraulische Abgleich verändert und somit die anderen Räume beeinflusst.

Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle für eine variante entscheiden.

Wenn du dich für Stellantriebe entscheidest bedenke das du gewährleisten musst das immer mindestens ein Heizkreis offen ist. Ich habe dafür das Gäste WC und Flure genutzt welche ohne Stellantrieb dauerhaft Durchfluss haben.

Ich habe bei unserem Haus genau die Mischung mit Stellantrieben und Abgleich die du beschrieben hast. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte würde ich es umstellen und nur noch die Antriebe nutzen.

Ich halte es für Sinnvoll die Außentemperatur zu nutzen. Alle Heizungshersteller die mir bekannt sind nutzen diese. Der Hintergrund ist das sich bei kühlen Außentemperaturen eine andere Wohlfühltemperatur für uns gut ist wie bei warmen. Das kannst du zwar auch mit einem Master Raum, aber da musst du dich drum kümmern.

Die Regelung einer Fußbodenheizung ist nicht einfach. nimm dir viel Zeit. Eine Änderung siehst du oft erst nach 1-2 Tagen da die Heizung sehr träge reagiert. Aus diesem Grund halte ich eine Nachtabsenkung der Fußbodenheizung auch für unnötig.


Gruß Timbo


----------



## ms4wago (8 Februar 2021)

Vielen Dank für die rege Unterstützung. Bei den meisten Punkten, bin ich mir auch den Anmerkungen bewusst. 

Da ich aber einen mix aus Wandheizung (Wohnräume), Fußbodenheizung (Bäder) und Heizkörper (Schlafräume) habe, erhoffe ich mir dadurch schon einen Vorteil. Bei der Wandheizung ist es primär auch nur ein Raum. Da macht es für mich erst einmal wenig Sinn noch einen Stellantrieb dahinter zu setzen

Zusätzlich benötigte Stellantrieb werde ich später über KNX integrieren. Die Regelung würde dann über den KNX Aktor erfolgen.

Die HVAC-Lib ist mir bekannt. Allerdings gibt der PID-Regler und auch der PID-Einzelraumregler immer ein Stellsignal von 0-100% aus. Daher wäre jetzt nochmal meine konkrete Frage:

- Wie kann ich aus dem Stellsignal des PID-Reglers eine Vorlauftemperatur ermitteln?
- Mit welchen Kp und Tn werten würdet ihr starten? 

Gruß, Martin


----------



## Timbo (8 Februar 2021)

Hallo Martin,

ich habe mal noch eine Frage zu deinem System.
Kannst du für jeden Kreis eine extra Vorlauftemperatur einstellen? 

Ich kenne es nur so das eine gemeinsame Vorlauftemperatur eingestellt wird und dann der Durchfluss geregelt wird um den Raum zu heizen.
In ganz wenigen fällen habe ich schon mal 2 Vorlauftemperaturen gesehen wenn Fußbodenheizung und Radiatoren zusammen betrieben werden.

Kp und Tn hängen von deinem System und den Räumen ab. Ich würde Tn abschalten und erst einmal mit dem P wert versuchen in die Richtung zu kommen. Dann den N langsam erhöhen.

Jedes mal nach einer Änderung musst du auf die Reaktion warten. Fußbodenheizung / Wandheizung benötigen ca 1 Tag bis die Reaktion da ist. dann musst du auch ein über schwingen beobachten. Also grob 2-3 Tage pro Änderung würde ich einplanen.
Hilfreich ist es wenn du die aktuelle Temperatur mit schreiben kannst. dann siehst du wie dein System reagiert.

Gruß Timbo


----------



## ms4wago (8 Februar 2021)

Hallo Timbo,

Ja, ich habe für die Wandheizung und für die Fußbodenheizung jeweils einen eigenen Heizkreis mit eigenem Mischer. Die Heizkörper an einem dritten Heizkreis ohne Mischer. Die werden aktuell klassische direkt über das Thermostat geregelt.

Da ich die Wandheizung doch mit relativ hohen Vorlauftemperaturen betreibe, reagiert sie auch ziemlich zeitnah

Der Datenplotter läuft auch schon mit 

Gruß, Martin


----------



## GLT (8 Februar 2021)

ms4wago schrieb:


> - Wie kann ich aus dem Stellsignal des PID-Reglers eine Vorlauftemperatur ermitteln?


Du skaliertst die 0-100 auf den Temp.-Bereich z.B. 22-28.

Der Führungsregler sollte aber langsam arbeiten.


----------



## ms4wago (8 Februar 2021)

Danke, ich hätte jetzt nicht vermutet, dass ein reines skalieren schon ausreichend ist. 

So, dann werde ich mal mit der Umsetzung starten


----------



## Timbo (8 Februar 2021)

Ich würde dem ganzen noch Temperaturfühler verpassen.
Je einer für die Vorlauf und je einer für die Rücklauftemperatur.

Somit weißt du welche Temperatur / Leistung in deinen Raum abgegeben wird.

Gruß Timbo


----------



## ms4wago (8 Februar 2021)

Timbo schrieb:


> Ich würde dem ganzen noch Temperaturfühler verpassen.
> Je einer für die Vorlauf und je einer für die Rücklauftemperatur.


Beim Mischer habe ich den Vorlauffühler den ich abgreifen kann. Einen Rücklauffühler habe ich da nicht. Oder würdest du die Temperaturen direkt im Verteiler abgreifen?


----------



## Timbo (15 Februar 2021)

Hallo,

entschuldige meine späte Antwort.

Um die abgegriffene Leistung zu erfassen reicht es am Mischer. Hier kannst du dann die Differenz Vorlauf / Rücklauf beobachten und siehst wie dein Raum/Kreislauf reagiert.

Am Verteiler abgreifen bringt einfach noch mehr Details für die einzelnen Räume.

Gruß Timbo


----------



## ms4wago (15 Februar 2021)

Danke, dann werde ich den Rücklauffühler mal Nachrüsten und beobachten


----------

